# ***OFFICIAL*** Lyoto Machida vs. Mark Munoz Thread *Spoilers*



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*
























​


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Weren't they training together?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> Weren't they training together?


Mark is his wrestling coach and he's shown him some great new moves for this fight.

It's hard to imagine Machida getting Donkykonged but I'm trying.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Mark is his wrestling coach and he's shown him some great new moves for this fight.
> 
> It's hard to imagine Machida getting Donkykonged but I'm trying.


I think machida hired Kenny Johnson a while ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Very happy to see Lyoto dropping to 185 finally! I can't see him having too much trouble with Munoz. I think he'll pick up a KO/TKO here within two.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I expect to see Machida dominate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I just don't see how Machida loses this fight. Munoz is the exact style that makes Machida look invincible.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Will this be the first time we see a RIPPED Karate Machida at weight in! That would be cool.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

> Shooting for The UFC 87,5 kgs/192 pounds!Fotos para o UFC 87,5 kgs


RIPPED


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I expect to see Machida dominate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


yar, not really interested in this fight.


----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't see how Munoz gives Machida any trouble. Machida KO in 1


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Machida can pick him apart all night if he wants to, hope he gets the stoppage and makes a big statement at 185.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I just don't see how Machida loses this fight. Munoz is the exact style that makes Machida look invincible.


So was Phil Davis. Rampage was a perfect fight for him to get back on track as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Machida can pick him apart all night if he wants to, hope he gets the stoppage and makes a big statement at 185.


I hope he dances round for 5 rounds and refuses to engage. Just for the LULZ


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Killz Edit: What the hell is this?


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrr yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah .......


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dammit KILZ!! I was in the middle of my reply! I think I'm in love :hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killz your jealousy is very blatant...yet flattering


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this fight will be something like Machida vs Bader, I expect Machida to outclass Munoz and possibly catch him and finish him off if not I think he'll easily win a decision. I don't see Machida having any trouble keeping Munoz off him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope Machida dances for 5 rounds landing a few shots a minute and avoids everything. Then gets the Ko in the final 10. THE DRAGON IS HERE. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The only way Machida loses this is if the cut really effects him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I hope Machida dances for 5 rounds landing a few shots a minute and avoids everything. Then gets the Ko in the final 10. THE DRAGON IS HERE.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd like him to do that except instead of getting the KO, I want him to lose a controversial SD.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Killz your jealousy is very blatant...yet flattering


I came across your profile and was quite enamored by such an articulate and heavenly blessed beauty. I would be kicking myself if I didn't ask, so I was wondering if you would accept an engagement of witty banter between two intellectuals?

Of course this "engagement" may start off as purely platonic but my sensual desires will most likely guide our cohesive unity down more exotic, luscious, and visceral paths that will include but are not limited to passionate dinner sessions under the star lit sky, fist pumping to Pauly D music, bonding, and an abundance of new uncharted star positions where I assert my knowledge of astronomy. Is this something you would be interested in pursuing?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I came across your profile and was quite enamored by such an articulate and heavenly blessed beauty. I would be kicking myself if I didn't ask, so I was wondering if you would accept an engagement of witty banter between two intellectuals?
> 
> Of course this "engagement" may start off as purely platonic but my sensual desires will most likely guide our cohesive unity down more erotic, lascivious, and sexual paths that will include but are not limited to passionate make out sessions under the star lit sky, dry humping, fondling each others naughty parts inducing orgasms, and an abundance of new uncharted sexual positions where I assert my pure dominance in establishing a realm of absolute sovereignty in your nether regions. Is this something you would be interested in pursuing?


aka "Give us a snog, love"


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I came across your profile and was quite enamored by such an articulate and heavenly blessed beauty. I would be kicking myself if I didn't ask, so I was wondering if you would accept an engagement of witty banter between two intellectuals?
> 
> Of course this "engagement" may start off as purely platonic but my sensual desires will most likely guide our cohesive unity down more erotic, lascivious, and sexual paths that will include but are not limited to passionate make out sessions under the star lit sky, dry humping, fondling each others naughty parts inducing orgasms, and an abundance of new uncharted sexual positions where I assert my pure dominance in establishing a realm of absolute sovereignty in your nether regions. Is this something you would be interested in pursuing?


Admin?..........Admin?!!.......ADMIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hahahahaha, this is too funny! :laugh:


Tell us more Reptilian, tell us more.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I came across your profile and was quite enamored by such an articulate and heavenly blessed beauty. I would be kicking myself if I didn't ask, so I was wondering if you would accept an engagement of witty banter between two intellectuals?
> 
> Of course this "engagement" may start off as purely platonic but my sensual desires will most likely guide our cohesive unity down more erotic, lascivious, and sexual paths that will include but are not limited to passionate make out sessions under the star lit sky, dry humping, fondling each others naughty parts inducing orgasms, and an abundance of new uncharted sexual positions where I assert my pure dominance in establishing a realm of absolute sovereignty in your nether regions. Is this something you would be interested in pursuing?


Hi Roflcopter.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Skinny Chida is skinny










Damm, someone link me to that profile, i also wanna get me some of that instalove!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Admin?..........Admin?!!.......ADMIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!


If there was a nuclear apocalypse where only Jessica Alba and I survived and we were tasked with repopulating the world I would free myself rather than force myself to procreate with her because compared to the potential ones that could be made by a heavenly blessed beauty like yourself.

You make my heart pump blood like the rushing rapids of Niagara (or should i say Viagra) falls.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer you are on crack!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida via razzle dazzle.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Machida probably.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Machida via razzle dazzle.


A.k.a prancing backwards and casting spells.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> A.k.a prancing backwards and casting spells.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why, yes. Exactly that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Machida should win this. I'm not saying Munoz can't win, I'm just saying he should be considered an underdog in everyone's mind.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> ReptilianSlayer you are on crack!


Look at her blushing, young love is so cute.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Machida all day!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wtf tv says live but I'm watching craig v barrnatt....

Lmao @ every single Munoz highlight being him just winging a telegraphed right hand and him saying he'll beat machida with that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Machida counters and moves for a decision but Munoz might have the insider knowledge to take him down then it gets interesting.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

After the last fight having such a disappointing ending, I'm hoping this one delivers.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well this is uneventful, Munoz seems not to want to make Machida be the aggressor which basically means nothing his going to happen.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy shit! Munoz must have been on the bad end of that in sparring a few times. He looked terrified in there.

Also literally everyone who fights Munoz anymore needs to throw head kicks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful picture perfect technique.


----------



## Nineapes (Nov 21, 2011)

Glad that one connected, i was afraid of a snoozefest. Really beautiful kick!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I called that high kick! I thought about it before the fight and I noticed Munoz looked like he was waiting for the low kicks after a little while. You could tell when he tried to catch the last one Machida threw. I was like "yup, Munoz is looking to catch a kick, this means a high kick is on Machida's mind." I love it. =P


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

That almost looked scripted. haha

*yawn*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great ko. Knew it'd come after the body kicks. THE DRAAAAGORN HAS RETURNEDED.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

As a professional I can fight a friend....

Well lets see you get in there with Anderson Lyoto. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yes! Happy mah man DA DRAGON IS BAAACK. Hoped it'd be a nice ko like that, but bet on it to be in the 5th round for ridiculous coin. Hahaha, oh well. He couldn't cain it up and mash him for 23 min first.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> As a professional I can fight a friend....
> 
> Well lets see you get in there with Anderson Lyoto.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Most antecipated fight on UFC history, at least for me 
And it's not that out of the blues. Whe know Machida fights to compete so he doesn't seem to mind to fight friends.
Andy would probably be the one to avoid the fight.

Any way, great display of manliness by Machida.
He's just a great guy and a great fighter.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy with the outcome, who'll be next for Machida?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> As a professional I can fight a friend....
> 
> Well lets see you get in there with Anderson Lyoto.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I always figured it was the other way around. Anderson will not fight Lyoto. 

Didn't Anderson recently state that he would vacate the belt if he had it rather than fight Lyoto or Jacare?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty simple win for Lyoto, his kicks seem to be more prominent every fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good performance by Machida. He looks really solid at 185, the guy was ripped.

Going to be quite interesting to see where he goes from here, does he get a title shot now? Who is next in line for the title after Anderson vs. Weidman goes down (serious question, I'm out of the loop on this one)?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't see how Munoz gives Machida any trouble. Machida KO in 1


...Bingo. On the button. Nice call. Lyoto looked great. His body kicks have always been top notch. What a way to set up that finishing headkick. It wasn't surprising to see that. Man...the Middleweight Division is stacking up quickly behind Anderson's loss. I think the future of the MW divison will finally be settled when Anderson fights Weidman again for all the marbles...and then some...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This is too good ahhaha, but not thread worthy.
I'm still watching Fox Sports and the backstage interviews. 
John Lineker translator/manager was translating a question asked by the reporter and immediately continued by telling him what to say, Then proceeded to translate what Lineker said that was exactly what he told him to say!

lol

ah, and he dit it twice


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SM33 said:


> Pretty simple win for Lyoto, his kicks seem to be more prominent every fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That was almost too easy.

Machida looked great. 
Always does when he is actually on the offense.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Hi Roflcopter.


What happened to that guy? I haven't seen him attack anyone recently.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Bingo. On the button. Nice call. Lyoto looked great. His body kicks have always been top notch. What a way to set up that finishing headkick. It wasn't surprising to see that. Man...the Middleweight Division is stacking up quickly behind Anderson's loss. I think the future of the MW divison will finally be settled when Anderson fights Weidman again for all the marbles...and then some...


 



AlphaDawg said:


> What happened to that guy? I haven't seen him attack anyone recently.


He was banned like twice in two weeks. Not sure how long the last one is for. 

He obviously still needs his attention. Reptilian is definitely him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I came across your profile and was quite enamored by such an articulate and heavenly blessed beauty. I would be kicking myself if I didn't ask, so I was wondering if you would accept an engagement of witty banter between two intellectuals?
> 
> Of course this "engagement" may start off as purely platonic but my sensual desires will most likely guide our cohesive unity down more exotic, luscious, and visceral paths that will include but are not limited to passionate dinner sessions under the star lit sky, fist pumping to Pauly D music, bonding, and an abundance of new uncharted star positions where I assert my knowledge of astronomy. Is this something you would be interested in pursuing?


HEY

I SAW HER FIRST!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Mousasi wants to fight Machida next


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Mousasi wants to fight Machida next


I hope this happens.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Poor Munoz. Not sure what it is that makes him susceptible to headkicks.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Machida buying dinner per their bet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice to see Machida as the agressor. First time for me even though I have to admit I have not seen all his matches. Maybe that the recent fight with Phil Davis turned Machida into a mode where he will stop that running away in circles for three rounds and then end up whining about referees.
Maybe he felt that Munos was no threat in any aspects so that there was only to attack from the bell till it will end up in a KO.
Hope for either Bisping/Belfort/Musasi for the next fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Wow, even I didn't know that, where did you get that info from?


PG likes to throw that info around every once in a while 

ACAB

kidding kidding


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess this makes munoz the mw gatekeeper?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what I liked the most was the fact that Machida actually showed mercy after the fact of course. When a man is down it's over. There's really no need for follow ups and yah it was totally reminiscent of Mr. Miyagi vs Cobra Kai sensei.

Too bad Yushin isn't around. I would have liked to see Yushin vs Machida. Gegard would be a very good fight. I like Vitor vs Machida too, but I like both fighters so it's hard to choose.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

this seemed kind of elementary on lyoto's scale of game plans: 5 or so hard back leg body kicks to set up for a back leg head kick. was mark looking for something more complicated or is lyoto just that much faster 20 lbs lighter?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So happy as I just could finally watch the fight. 
*Hooray*, Lyoto. That was a superb performance.
On the attack, even lighter on his feet and precise as usual.
Thumbs up for his discipline and sense the fight was over. Just stopped the attack and waited for the referee. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Kudo's to Machida for both the fight and the holding back at the end when he knew the fight was over. Both him and Shogun have shown this ability to hold back that a lot of MMA fighters lack. 

I knew Machida would win but I thought it would be by getting Munoz to run into his fight, not kick his head off. Very impressive!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Kudo's to Machida for both the fight and the holding back at the end when he knew the fight was over. Both him and Shogun have shown this ability to hold back that a lot of MMA fighters lack.
> 
> I knew Machida would win but I thought it would be by getting Munoz to run into his fight, not kick his head off. Very impressive!


Luke Barnett has shown this ability as well.... unfortunately for him, in both cases (in the same fight) the other fighter wasn't done for the night.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Luke Barnett has shown this ability as well.... unfortunately for him, in both cases (in the same fight) the other fighter wasn't done for the night.


Machida actually jumped on him though. Barnatt just walked away like a moron.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

